# Ultrasonic cleaner juice steeping



## Nightwalker (23/12/16)

Watched and read quite a bit of this process and I now own a coil master ultrasonic cleaner...

Who of you steep like this and what are your steeping times in the cleaner?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/16)

I would also like to know, was thinking of getting myself one


----------



## Nightwalker (23/12/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I would also like to know, was thinking of getting myself one


Well what I've seen and read.. 2hrs equals a week steeping
But who knows.


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/12/16)

i used but, it cud be me, i felt it lacked flavour therafter

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

Iirc @method1 addressed this in his last show and said he doesn't use ultrasonic at all because it just screws up the juice. I don't use any speed steeping at all, my best results by a country mile have been by using time only. And by time I mean at least a month. I made Wayne's 'Sicle recipe subbing Cly Naartjie for FA Mandarin. After a week, it was chemically sharp and disappointing. After two weeks, it was vapeable but nothing special. After a month, it has settled into a smooth, creamy, bright and delicious mixture. I reckon it's 30% better at one month than it was at two weeks. And that's for a juice which the recipe creator reckons is shake and vape.

Due to my naturally moderate juice consumption and my naturally enthusiastic mixing routine, the time gap between mixing a juice and vaping it is growing. It is now probably at around six weeks and I have no intention of shortening it. There may be some flavours which fade fast and which are best vaped immediately or asap. But for 95% of the juices I mix, the longer I leave them, the better they taste. Imo if you find that you need juices immediately after mixing, the answer is not to steep less, it's to mix more. If you vape 200ml a week, mix 300ml a week. Then speed steeping is no longer a need.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (23/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Iirc @method1 addressed this in his last show and said he doesn't use ultrasonic at all because it just screws up the juice. I don't use any speed steeping at all, my best results by a country mile have been by using time only. And by time I mean at least a month. I made Wayne's 'Sicle recipe subbing Cly Naartjie for FA Mandarin. After a week, it was chemically sharp and disappointing. After two weeks, it was vapeable but nothing special. After a month, it has settled into a smooth, creamy, bright and delicious mixture. I reckon it's 30% better at one month than it was at two weeks. And that's for a juice which the recipe creator reckons is shake and vape.
> 
> Due to my naturally moderate juice consumption and my naturally enthusiastic mixing routine, the time gap between mixing a juice and vaping it is growing. It is now probably at around six weeks and I have no intention of shortening it. There may be some flavours which fade fast and which are best vaped immediately or asap. But for 95% of the juices I mix, the longer I leave them, the better they taste. Imo if you find that you need juices immediately after mixing, the answer is not to steep less, it's to mix more. If you vape 200ml a week, mix 300ml a week. Then speed steeping is no longer a need.


That's too easy. Just leaving it as nature intended, pshhh. There must be a way, one day I will find it and I shall call it the InstaSteep3000 (batteries not included)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (23/12/16)

/me dons the dungarees, sits in the rocking chair, sips a Jack Daniels while watching over the oak barrel aging vats, and lazily opens the newspaper. Yep, I figure this here Trump fella is fixin' to git jiggy with them goldarned Syrians. All I know is, even if there is a war, it'll be over afore mah juice is ready. Yessiree, ya cain't rush nature, boy. I been watchin' over these vats for nigh on forty years, jes like mah pappy did and his pappy afore him. And mah son will too. It's a family bidness. Way it is.

You know it makes sense.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

